# Logic jokes



## cih1355 (Jun 18, 2006)

The fallacy of division says that you cannot divide by zero.

If your dog is lost and cannot find its way back home, it is chasing after red herrings. 

A cat chasing after its own tail is using circular reasoning.


----------

